# Need help with Sawgrass Printer



## stoiccupcake (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey all! I bought a Sawgrass SG1000 and it came with GreenStar TransferProQC Dye Sub Transfer paper. Problem is, my Sawgrass doesn't have that brand listed under the paper option when I go to print. What paper should I set it as when I go to print my design?
Thanks!


----------



## Nikkitn (Apr 5, 2021)

I use Asub and that seems to throw the best color no mater what paper i use


----------



## stoiccupcake (Mar 19, 2021)

Nikkitn said:


> I use Asub and that seems to throw the best color no mater what paper i use


Thanks for the tip! I will have to try it.


----------



## Nikkitn (Apr 5, 2021)

Type A. Lol. Sorry I'm not near my printer


----------



## stoiccupcake (Mar 19, 2021)

Nikkitn said:


> Type A. Lol. Sorry I'm not near my printer


Ah, right! I did the True pix classic and it worked pretty good but next time I will try the Type A.


----------

